# Recognizing our members with disabilities.



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 31, 2021)

*Please feel free to share and talk about any disabilities you have, mentally or physically.* I personally have Aspergers (high functioning autism), ADHD, and OCD, and maybe a little schizophrenic? When I was a baby, I was a late talker, and did not cry very much. I also poked myself in the eyes when I was young. I am challenged in daily life with social interactions, but make by pretty fine. I am one with animals and love any friendly friend. I don’t kill friendly bugs either. I am afraid of loud noises such as gunshots or even a balloon popping. I’m generally a quite person, but am a mess at school. With OCD, I am extremely protective of historical objects, and when I damage something special to me, even the slightest, I have somewhat of a breakdown. I wanted to end my life after I accidentally broke a tea cup that was part of a china set that belonged to my great great grandmother. What really got me is, my great grandmother said the same day that she gave me the set, that my great great grandmother would be proud that I was taking care of her stuff. I cried profusely under my bed for almost a hour. I have depression and anxiety, which comes along with autism. When this school year started up, I hung a noose from a tall tree. Would I have done it? I don’t know, all I know is I did indeed hang a noose from a tree. I have done self harm in the past, and I have held a unloaded pistol to my head pulling the trigger. See, things get to me more than most people. I have never kept friends, I always burn bridges. I am also self destructive. But all in all, I’m a pretty nice/happy person. I do contribute my intellectualism with Autism & ADHD. I have a profuse hyper fixation in history. I like to say “I have a passion for history written in stone, inside that stone is a heart which will beat till death do part”. History is what really keeps me going. I’m really a fanatic aren’t I? I don’t know what I would do without it. Another good thing about me, I care about facts, NOT EMOTIONS. I don’t like happy delusions to set false hope. I am also very logical. I am outspoken in my views on the world. Most of my disabilities are thanks to my mother who did drugs when she was pregnant. Thankfully, I don’t live with either of my parents. I live with another family member, which I have for 15/15 years of my life, which in itself has posed problems. I really hope to hear some of your disabilities and stories.


----------



## Chukason (Oct 31, 2021)

I was born with a learning disability which made graduating from high school harder for me than my siblings and at the age of 24 I was in a automobile accident to where I crushed my chest causing several internal injuries I now 30 years later have to deal with back issues between my shoulders and neck both of which were damaged in the accident .my lungs were damaged and have caused a life time of breathing issues as well although I was found to have learning problems early in life I have been gifted with a talent of woodworking .we all have our plows to pull the trick is to keep them from digging to deep !


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 31, 2021)

Chukason said:


> I was born with a learning disability which made graduating from high school harder for me than my siblings and at the age of 24 I was in a automobile accident to where I crushed my chest causing several internal injuries I now 30 years later have to deal with back issues between my shoulders and neck both of which were damaged in the accident .my lungs were damaged and have caused a life time of breathing issues as well although I was found to have learning problems early in life I have been gifted with a talent of woodworking .we all have our plows to pull the trick is to keep them from digging to deep !


Very sorry to hear about the incident. I personally think that woodworking is very stress relieving. Would you agree?


----------



## embe (Oct 31, 2021)

Have you tried any social assistance programs or hospitals in your area?  Sounds like you're going through a tough time and they might be better equipped to make that journey a bit easier.  Stay strong.  When dealing with tough times, I recall song lyrics to the tune of "suck it up, tough it out, and be the best you can"


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 31, 2021)

embe said:


> Have you tried any social assistance programs or hospitals in your area?  Sounds like you're going through a tough time and they might be better equipped to make that journey a bit easier.  Stay strong.  When dealing with tough times, I recall song lyrics to the tune of "suck it up, tough it out, and be the best you can"


Thanks!  It’s just a up and down roller coaster. I’m okay now, but won’t be sometime later. Isn’t that for everybody? Thankfully, I have a therapist I can talk to.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 1, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Thanks!  It’s just a up and down roller coaster. I’m okay now, but won’t be sometime later. Isn’t that for everybody? Thankfully, I have a therapist I can talk to.


World is a weird place. Normal people are hardly "The Norm" anymore. Don't feel so bad. I have always felt like a round peg in a square hole. I didn't create this world or society but I do have to endure it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 1, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> *Please feel free to share and talk about any disabilities you have, mentally or physically.* I personally have Aspergers (high functioning autism), ADHD, and OCD, and maybe a little schizophrenic? When I was a baby, I was a late talker, and did not cry very much. I also poked myself in the eyes when I was young. I am challenged in daily life with social interactions, but make by pretty fine. I am one with animals and love any friendly friend. I don’t kill friendly bugs either. I am afraid of loud noises such as gunshots or even a balloon popping. I’m generally a quite person, but am a mess at school. With OCD, I am extremely protective of historical objects, and when I damage something special to me, even the slightest, I have somewhat of a breakdown. I wanted to end my life after I accidentally broke a tea cup that was part of a china set that belonged to my great great grandmother. What really got me is, my great grandmother said the same day that she gave me the set, that my great great grandmother would be proud that I was taking care of her stuff. I cried profusely under my bed for almost a hour. I have depression and anxiety, which comes along with autism. When this school year started up, I hung a noose from a tall tree. Would I have done it? I don’t know, all I know is I did indeed hang a noose from a tree. I have done self harm in the past, and I have held a unloaded pistol to my head pulling the trigger. See, things get to me more than most people. I have never kept friends, I always burn bridges. I am also self destructive. But all in all, I’m a pretty nice/happy person. I do contribute my intellectualism with Autism & ADHD. I have a profuse hyper fixation in history. I like to say “I have a passion for history written in stone, inside that stone is a heart which will beat till death do part”. History is what really keeps me going. I’m really a fanatic aren’t I? I don’t know what I would do without it. Another good thing about me, I care about facts, NOT EMOTIONS. I don’t like happy delusions to set false hope. I am also very logical. I am outspoken in my views on the world. Most of my disabilities are thanks to my mother who did drugs when she was pregnant. Thankfully, I don’t live with either of my parents. I live with another family member, which I have for 15/15 years of my life, which in itself has posed problems. I really hope to hear some of your disabilities and stories.


I've been diagnosed with Tourettes and OCD. Doesn't effect me as much as it had when I was younger, but the OCD is definitely still experienced with things time to time, especially my want to get out and dig!


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 1, 2021)

I have ADD/ADHD (or whatever it's called now) and OCD. Both are largely under control as adult, but as a small child it made things difficult, especially having some sort of ODD.
School of hard knocks all the way lol...
Excercises (in every sense) helped/helps and I've 
learned to cope and pick my battles.
Good luck!

We don't get to choose the hand we are dealt, but we do have to play them.


PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I've been diagnosed with Tourettes and OCD. Doesn't effect me as much as it had when I was younger, but the OCD is definitely still experienced with things time to time, especially my want to get out and dig!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> World is a weird place. Normal people are hardly "The Norm" anymore. Don't feel so bad. I have always felt like a round peg in a square hole. I didn't create this world or society but I do have to endure it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The smart ones are really the depressed ones. We see the world in another view.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 1, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I've been diagnosed with Tourettes and OCD. Doesn't effect me as much as it had when I was younger, but the OCD is definitely still experienced with things time to time, especially my want to get out and dig!


I guess the OCD is good in a way !


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 1, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> I have ADD/ADHD (or whatever it's called now) and OCD. Both are largely under control as adult, but as a small child it made things difficult, especially having some sort of ODD.
> School of hard knocks all the way lol...
> Excercises (in every sense) helped/helps and I've
> learned to cope and pick my battles.
> ...


Happy to hear they are under control


----------



## KDH57 (Nov 3, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> *Please feel free to share and talk about any disabilities you have, mentally or physically.* I personally have Aspergers (high functioning autism), ADHD, and OCD, and maybe a little schizophrenic? When I was a baby, I was a late talker, and did not cry very much. I also poked myself in the eyes when I was young. I am challenged in daily life with social interactions, but make by pretty fine. I am one with animals and love any friendly friend. I don’t kill friendly bugs either. I am afraid of loud noises such as gunshots or even a balloon popping. I’m generally a quite person, but am a mess at school. With OCD, I am extremely protective of historical objects, and when I damage something special to me, even the slightest, I have somewhat of a breakdown. I wanted to end my life after I accidentally broke a tea cup that was part of a china set that belonged to my great great grandmother. What really got me is, my great grandmother said the same day that she gave me the set, that my great great grandmother would be proud that I was taking care of her stuff. I cried profusely under my bed for almost a hour. I have depression and anxiety, which comes along with autism. When this school year started up, I hung a noose from a tall tree. Would I have done it? I don’t know, all I know is I did indeed hang a noose from a tree. I have done self harm in the past, and I have held a unloaded pistol to my head pulling the trigger. See, things get to me more than most people. I have never kept friends, I always burn bridges. I am also self destructive. But all in all, I’m a pretty nice/happy person. I do contribute my intellectualism with Autism & ADHD. I have a profuse hyper fixation in history. I like to say “I have a passion for history written in stone, inside that stone is a heart which will beat till death do part”. History is what really keeps me going. I’m really a fanatic aren’t I? I don’t know what I would do without it. Another good thing about me, I care about facts, NOT EMOTIONS. I don’t like happy delusions to set false hope. I am also very logical. I am outspoken in my views on the world. Most of my disabilities are thanks to my mother who did drugs when she was pregnant. Thankfully, I don’t live with either of my parents. I live with another family member, which I have for 15/15 years of my life, which in itself has posed problems. I really hope to hear some of your disabilities and stories.


I can tell you 100% that taking your life would solve nothing ! That would deprive the world of your knowledge !
Please don't ever take that route !


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 3, 2021)

KDH57 said:


> I can tell you 100% that taking your life would solve nothing ! That would deprive the world of your knowledge !
> Please don't ever take that route !


Thanks! That really means a lot to me, but you do have to ask yourself, in this age where intellectualism is on the decline, do people really want to know so much? I love teaching people things, but a problem I have in my life is no peers of mine want to learn. It’s truly sad! I for one, absolutely thrive on information. I suppress my intellectualism in school and act like a maniac! This is the reason I get along, as I always have, with older people.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 5, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Thanks! That really means a lot to me, but you do have to ask yourself, in this age where intellectualism is on the decline, do people really want to know so much? I love teaching people things, but a problem I have in my life is no peers of mine want to learn. It’s truly sad! I for one, absolutely thrive on information. I suppress my intellectualism in school and act like a maniac! This is the reason I get along, as I always have, with older people.


      I'd had a simmilar experience. I'm only 18 now and about 6 years ago started this amazing hobby, you can do the math. Anyway, most people made fun of me or didn't get me in my late elementary school years, and I frequently acted out as a result. Then I was bullied in late elementary to early middle school. However, I didn't let these people or instances get to me and I eventually found this hobby in part as an outlet. The fact that there was so much to learn (much is still unknown) and that I was able to provide myself with something that I could actually take pride in and be good at really drove my self esteem through the roof. I began to talk to others more, gain more friends and even stand up for myself. In high school, people still continued to not understand the hobby, or even why I associated with those much older, but over time they and I began to realize how foolish they were, especially when I were to show them the collection of historic items I had amassed or even the money I was earning on the side  .

       Now, as a current college student, I will leave you with the advice that no matter what has been discovered there is always more to be found and learning will NEVER go away. It may seem like most don't care to learn, but there are plenty out there that do want to. Even some of my friends who don't care for bottles or history are interested time to time to hear about my finds or stories. It is your and my job to make people care. I went from a bullied and quiet kid to a forum poster, YouTuber, database website, owner, club member, antiques dealer, local bottle expert in my area etc. 

      I want end by saying that you are not alone. I also enjoy your posts and thank you for writing this one as sometimes it's important to recognize these things and discuss.

Thanks for reading,
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 5, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I'd had a simmilar experience. I'm only 18 now and about 6 years ago started this amazing hobby, you can do the math. Anyway, most people made fun of me or didn't get me in my late elementary school years, and I frequently acted out as a result. Then I was bullied in late elementary to early middle school. However, I didn't let these people or instances get to me and I eventually found this hobby in part as an outlet. The fact that there was so much to learn (much is still unknown) and that I was able to provide myself with something that I could actually take pride in and be good at really drove my self esteem through the roof. I began to talk to others more, gain more friends and even stand up for myself. In high school, people still continued to not understand the hobby, or even why I associated with those much older, but over time they and I began to realize how foolish they were, especially when I were to show them the collection of historic items I had amassed or even the money I was earning on the side  .
> 
> Now, as a current college student, I will leave you with the advice that no matter what has been discovered there is always more to be found and learning will NEVER go away. It may seem like most don't care to learn, but there are plenty out there that do want to. Even some of my friends who don't care for bottles or history are interested time to time to hear about my finds or stories. It is your and my job to make people care. I went from a bullied and quiet kid to a forum poster, YouTuber, database website, owner, club member, antiques dealer, local bottle expert in my area etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for spending time to write that. What is your YouTube &/or social media ? I have a idea of both, but am not sure if it is you I am already following/ subscribed to.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 5, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Thank you for spending time to write that. What is your YouTube &/or social media ? I have a idea of both, but am not sure if it is you I am already following/ subscribed to.


It's PlaneDiggerCam on YouTube. I like to keep my social media between close friends and people more locally.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 5, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> It's PlaneDiggerCam on YouTube. I like to keep my social media between close friends and people more locally.


See, I thought you were someone I was already following. This guy has a similar name to you. No worries, I was just intending on you to say “Planeguys_exploration” for the social media. No need to give your own.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 6, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> See, I thought you were someone I was already following. This guy has a similar name to you. No worries, I was just intending on you to say “Planeguys_exploration” for the social media. No need to give your own.
> View attachment 231652
> View attachment 231653


Yeah. Nice to see someone else with simmilar interests tho, lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 6, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Yeah. Nice to see someone else with simmilar interests tho, lol


His name looks like a knock off of yours.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> His name looks like a knock off of yours.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I don't know if I'd say knock off. My channel was out first, and the reason I named it PlaneDiggerCam was becuase I post about aviation stuff sometimes along with bottle digs.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 6, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I don't know if I'd say knock off. My channel was out first, and the reason I named it PlaneDiggerCam was becuase I post about aviation stuff sometimes along with bottle digs.


I figured you were into airplanes. I like when peoples screen names has to do with their interests. Unlike some people... ROBBYBOBBY64 antique bottles and much more.
ROBBYBOBBY64. Lol!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 7, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I don't know if I'd say knock off. My channel was out first, and the reason I named it PlaneDiggerCam was becuase I post about aviation stuff sometimes along with bottle digs.


You like;
Messerschmitts, Stuka’s, Heinkel’s ?




_Ju-87’s (Stuka’s) in formation_​


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 7, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> You like;
> Messerschmitts, Stuka’s, Heinkel’s ?
> View attachment 231690
> _Ju-87’s (Stuka’s) in formation_​


I enjoy any old photos, but mainly I am interested in the airlines, including liveries, routes, plane types, etc. My favorite WW2 aircraft are the Vought F4U Corsair's used by the U.S. Marine Corps.


----------



## relic rescuer (Nov 26, 2021)

You sound a lot like me. Been dealing with major depression for over 40 years.


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (Nov 26, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> *Please feel free to share and talk about any disabilities you have, mentally or physically.* I personally have Aspergers (high functioning autism), ADHD, and OCD, and maybe a little schizophrenic? When I was a baby, I was a late talker, and did not cry very much. I also poked myself in the eyes when I was young. I am challenged in daily life with social interactions, but make by pretty fine. I am one with animals and love any friendly friend. I don’t kill friendly bugs either. I am afraid of loud noises such as gunshots or even a balloon popping. I’m generally a quite person, but am a mess at school. With OCD, I am extremely protective of historical objects, and when I damage something special to me, even the slightest, I have somewhat of a breakdown. I wanted to end my life after I accidentally broke a tea cup that was part of a china set that belonged to my great great grandmother. What really got me is, my great grandmother said the same day that she gave me the set, that my great great grandmother would be proud that I was taking care of her stuff. I cried profusely under my bed for almost a hour. I have depression and anxiety, which comes along with autism. When this school year started up, I hung a noose from a tall tree. Would I have done it? I don’t know, all I know is I did indeed hang a noose from a tree. I have done self harm in the past, and I have held a unloaded pistol to my head pulling the trigger. See, things get to me more than most people. I have never kept friends, I always burn bridges. I am also self destructive. But all in all, I’m a pretty nice/happy person. I do contribute my intellectualism with Autism & ADHD. I have a profuse hyper fixation in history. I like to say “I have a passion for history written in stone, inside that stone is a heart which will beat till death do part”. History is what really keeps me going. I’m really a fanatic aren’t I? I don’t know what I would do without it. Another good thing about me, I care about facts, NOT EMOTIONS. I don’t like happy delusions to set false hope. I am also very logical. I am outspoken in my views on the world. Most of my disabilities are thanks to my mother who did drugs when she was pregnant. Thankfully, I don’t live with either of my parents. I live with another family member, which I have for 15/15 years of my life, which in itself has posed problems. I really hope to hear some of your disabilities and stories.


How very frustrating to have those issues! I always thought I was "normal," (What is "normal" anyway?) but please know high school was painful for ALL of us! (One girl threatened to beat me up. For being nice to a sweet teacher?)  I, too, have cried for losing or breaking an item that held sentimental value. They are just things. You'll always have the memories. I have relatives that don't speak to me (but realized, that's no great loss). You need to get rid of that gun, buddy!! If you get depressed, see your doctor and get something that will make it better. You'll be surprised how one little low-dose pill can help out. Thank heaven for the obsession with bottles and history!


----------

